# recuperations de donnees



## rachellka (10 Mai 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde!!!

J'aurais besoin d'un tout petit conseil. 
Mon iBook G4 est mort il y a une semaine mais heureusement les donnees ne semblent pas perdues, le disque dur est en bonne sante d'apres ce que m'a annonce le reparateur. Cependant l'ordinateur est definitivement mort et j'ai donc du faire l'achat d'un nouveau mac (maintenant que j'ai une bonne excuse, j'hesite pas!). 

Je voudrais donc savoir comment il est possible de recuperer mes documents de mon ancien mac pour les replacer dans le nouveau? Est-ce faisable facilement ou vaut-il mieux que je laisse mon reparateur s'en charger?

Merci!!!!

P.S: on fait quoi d'un ordinateur mort?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h11 ----------

oups! Je retire ma question. Desolee, je n'avais pas vu quelqu'un avait poste le meme sujet il y a peu de temps!


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2009)

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas lu l'autre sujet
un DD sain issu d'un mac " mort"  peut se transformer en DD externe
dans le boitier adéquat
( ca se vend partout, et de preference un boitier avec sa propre alimentation plutôt qu'un alimenté par l'ordi)

Ensuite il sera comme n'importe quel DD externe


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Mai 2009)

Bonjour

Dans ton cas, il faut un boîtier externe pour un disque *IDE* (Parallel ATA) de *2,5"*.

Surtout ne pas prendre un modèle pour Serial ATA, ni pour 3,5".


L'ordinateur mort doit être ramené au magasin pour reprise et recyclage (c'est la loi, et on paye une taxe pour ça maintenant).


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2009)

ou etre vendu en pieces detachées sur des sites mac etc
il y a toujours des acheteurs car pieces rares


----------



## rachellka (10 Mai 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou etre vendu en pieces detachées sur des sites mac etc
> il y a toujours des acheteurs car pieces rares


 

Oui, je pensais faire ca.... Par contre je ne sais pas encore comment m'y prendre... les pieces detachees c'est bien mais encore faut-il savoir les detacher 

En tout cas, je vais m'acheter le boitier pour DD, ca me reviendra bien moins cher que ce que m'a demande le reparateur pour la recuperation des donnees (5Go pour 70 euro!!!)

Merci pour toutes vos reponses en tout cas; les forums, c'est genial!


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

Moi je suis intéressé par des pièces pour un ibook G4 14" 



> ca me reviendra bien moins cher que ce que m'a demande le reparateur pour la recuperation des donnees (5Go pour 70 euro!!!)



Il se font une petite marge là ? Non ? 

Car un boitier 2.5" coute 10


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> r un boitier 2.5" coute 10


neuf
en occaze  c'est moins cher
( nan là je plaisante)

achete toi du neuf


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

Oui en neuf ! Oui mieux vaut du neuf (vu le prix) c'est donner j'ai acheté le mien chez un e-commercent


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2009)

j'imagine le plan de la vente occaze d'un boitier vide
( déjà le fait d'etre en vente est quasi suspect, ou le vendeur est très radin )

mais en plus risque de vice caché par le vendeur


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

Oui Pascal tu as raison, en occaz c'est louche :

- "Il me manque 5&#8364; pour la house du Macbook LOL"
- "Attends j'ai une idée, leboncoin.fr"



> Vend boitier Disque Dur IDE 2.5", jamais tomber, manque câble usb, petit choc, paiment en espèce, envoie après réception, transaction par mail (gmail) 5&#8364;




MDR 

LOL


----------



## rachellka (11 Mai 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Moi je suis intéressé par des pièces pour un ibook G4 14"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


...mmm. On peut faire un marche peut-etre? Je te donne mon ibook et en echange tu me recuperes mes donnees. Je ne suis pas capable de le vendre en pieces detachees et je n'ai aucun ami qui pourrait le faire. Donc, plutot que de le jeter autant le donner. Tu serais gagnant dans l'histoire non? 
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est des pieces interieures... tout ce que je sais c'est que la carte graph. est morte; quand au reste de l'appareil, pour ce qui est de l'exterieur, il est p-a-r-f-a-i-t. J'ai pris soin de mon bebe; le clavier est aussi blanc qu'au jour de l'achat, pas la moindre petite rayure sur l'ecran... la coque est un peu abimee malgre tout, c'est difficile d'eviter les rayures sur ce vernis (mais pas de bosses ou autre choses dans le genre)!
Bref, si tu es interesse, fais-le moi savoir et on s'arrangera


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2009)

tiens oldmac va faire une affaire
un don

ceci dit tu peux mettre en conccurence ton "appel d'offre troc recup de donnés contre don" et proposer le don dans le fil 100% dédié don
http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/dons-de-mac-127787-80.html

ou vendre par piece
(c'est facile)


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Mai 2009)

Ok c'est d'accord


----------



## rachellka (11 Mai 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens oldmac va faire une affaire
> un don
> 
> ceci dit tu peux mettre en conccurence ton "appel d'offre troc recup de donnés contre don" et proposer le don dans le fil 100% dédié don
> ...


 

Merci pour le conseil.... Mais maintenant que j'ai fait mon offre a Oldmac je ne peux plus reculer.

Oldmac: cool. Faut que je vois comment faire, car pour l'instant je suis a Londres et serai sur Bordeaux a partir du 18. On se tient au courant.


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Mai 2009)

OK, on fait comme ça

la suite en MP


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2009)

rachellka a dit:


> Merci pour le conseil.... Mais maintenant que j'ai fait mon offre a Oldmac je ne peux plus reculer.


Parfaitement honorable de ta part mais tu sais  l'histoire fourmille de cas où une offre fut retractée si un profit perso plus avantageux  que l'offre précédente est en vue
le retournement de veste peut être du grand art !



> pour l'instant je suis a Londres et serai sur Bordeaux a partir du 18.


Ah si t'avais été parigot j'aurai demandé de me ramener un refill de Daddies sauce
( so wot if I do like filthy junk food  with me eggs ?)

maintenant si t'as un Chateau Yquem 1937 qui t'encombre , j'veux bien rendre service, ch'suis là pour aider moué


----------



## rachellka (12 Mai 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Parfaitement honorable de ta part mais tu sais l'histoire fourmille de cas où une offre fut retractée si un profit perso plus avantageux que l'offre précédente est en vue
> le retournement de veste peut être du grand art !
> 
> 
> ...


 


Ok ok! Mais maintenant que je me suis lancee dans le troc.... tu me donnes quoi en echange? (bien evidemment j'ai un Yquem 1937 dans ma cave, mais tu penses bien que je vais pas le laisser filer comme ca! Un don dans ma semaine c'est deja bien suffisant!)


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mai 2009)

rachellka a dit:


> Ok ok! Mais maintenant que je me suis lancee dans le troc.... tu me donnes quoi en echange?


toute mon estime
( c'est sans prix)



> (bien evidemment j'ai un Yquem 1937 dans ma cave, mais tu penses bien que je vais pas le laisser filer comme ca! Un don dans ma semaine c'est deja bien suffisant!)


Humm , génerosité mesurée?
:rateau:

et hop , ca démontre parfaitement que le troc est un échange commercial comme un autre, passant par l'estimation de la juste valeur de l'échange (  "prix" juste)
 ce que certains pratiquants des " SEL" se refusent -naivement- à admettre
Le troc est même historiquement  la premiere forme  de commerce

bon , allez , j'espere que tout ca va bien se terminer pour et toi et oldmac, l'important étant que chacun soit content


----------



## rachellka (13 Mai 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> toute mon estime
> ( c'est sans prix)
> 
> 
> ...


 

Faut pas le prendre comme ca!!! Allez, j'ai une idee: on se la bois a deux cette bouteille, et comme ca tout le monde sera content!


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2009)

il y a eu malentendu
je  mettais en boite gentiment c'est tout
( j'aurai du mettre 200 smileys )

ceci dit  moi qui ne demandai rien je gagne une degustation d'Yquem 1937!

mazette
tu sais qu'une bouteille vaut allegrement deux ou 3 macs neufs?
( en fait la plupart des possesseurs de cette rareté ne la boivent pas , objet de collection,  ou pire  investissement pur)


----------



## rachellka (14 Mai 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a eu malentendu
> je mettais en boite gentiment c'est tout
> ( j'aurai du mettre 200 smileys )
> 
> ...


 


Je suis decue, je pensais que ma bouteille valait plus que ca!!! Meme si elle doit avoir un bon goute de vinaigre aujourd'hui... mmmh!
Bref, je vais donc finalement laisser mon Yquen dans sa cave et faire plutot joujou avec mon nouveau super mega beau macbook unibody! En esperant que celui-ci ne me lachera pas dans 3 ans!


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2009)

tiens à titre de curiosité j'ai cherché
vu un site qui la vend à 4.990,00 &#8364;


----------

